

Why Do Computers Suck at Math? - jaybol
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/05/why-do-computers-suck-at-math.html

======
klochner
Odd post for Atwood - I have to imagine that 90% of his readers didn't come
away with any new knowledge.

